# Greetings and salutations



## ksol (May 5, 2008)

heh heh, it's old and formal, and I didn't notice anyone on the latest page had used it so I took it. I'm normally not quite that old fashioned.

My name's Gary. I live in Canada. I love to write. Fantasy is my genre. Like 99% of the population, I fancy myself something of a poet. Truth is I haven't had much inspiration in that department lately, however. Didn't lose my muse, so much as it grew old and died. (Figuratively, not literally.) So I'm looking for a new one. 

And that about sums up why I'm here. Hoping that by sharing my own material with others and by partaking in what creativity others have to offer, I might regain my spark. Or if not that, at least to past the time in a constructive manner.

Here's to hoping that life finds you all well, Gary.


----------



## Nickie (May 5, 2008)

Hi there, Gary! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll like it here.


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (May 5, 2008)

Hello Gary!! Welcome to the forums!!!


----------



## ablelaz (May 5, 2008)

*simularities*

*Hi Gary--- (Greetings and salutations)—certainly is old and formal, I first heard it used by my father many years ago. I’m normally rather old if not formal.*

*My name is **Gary**.  I live in **Canada**, were I try to write.  Fantasy is definitely not one of my favorite genre, so perhaps that’s were our similarities end.*

*You have my best wishes, for success and I look forward to getting to know you and your work a little better. *

*Talk to you soon---ablelaz*


----------



## Foxee (May 5, 2008)

Hey, Gary, welcome!

My condolences on the loss of your muse. May I suggest that you visit the poetry forums (and many others) as unemployed muses tend to be lounging around, waiting to pounce on the unsuspecting? Plus, we forum members are fun to talk to (mostly) and even when we're not, we're diverting.

Nice to have you here. 

~Foxee


----------



## flashgordon (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Gary. It may be an old way of saying hello, but I think it still has it's charm.


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2008)

99%, eh? Jeez, I must be in the one percentile, 'cause poetry just does nothing for me. Anyway, welcome to the forum, Gary. 

Sam.


----------



## ksol (May 5, 2008)

I'm sure I exageratted, Sam, but sometimes it seems that way.

Thanks all for the warm welcome!

Gary


----------



## Shinn (May 6, 2008)

Hi there Gary and welcome to Writing Forums!!


----------



## Chessrogue (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Gary!!


----------



## Zensati (May 6, 2008)

Greetings Padawan learner.


----------



## Tiamat (May 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you!


----------



## scifi_artist (May 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 19, 2008)

Hey welcome Gary to the Writing Forums


----------



## TJ Cruse (May 19, 2008)

Hey Gary. Welcome to WF.

TJ


----------

